# Coop addition, plexiglas question



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Adding more room to our coop so we can also get more girls. Thought a plexiglas window would be cool but have never seen this in any other coop. Feedback please!

Side note: we are in So. Ca so the temps aren't really too cold for them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My first thought is how much heat will build up if the sun shines in that window. The second is, if its not thick enough it might not hold if something hits it.

BTW, do I see two chickens? Do they have full time access to their outside pen? Obviously I'm looking at size. Remember 4 square feet of floor space per large fowl. If you have two hens that means they need to be in an 8X8 floor area.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunlight coming in and heating it up was my first thought also. Ventilation is very criticle in the winter and summer. That box looks like it would be very hot in the So Ca summer.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not only do you need 3 - 4 sqr ft per bird in the coop, you'll need 10 sqr ft per bird in the run. As for the plexiglass glass, my concern would be over heating in the summer and wether or not it is strong enough for predators. It's also going to get nasty fast. Will it open so you can clean the inside.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the input. The run is not an issue because they free range in our back yard most often. They also have a 'run' outside of this pen that runs the length of our backyard. 

The rectangular box on the right is an addition to our existing coop. Our 4 girls are very happy with their current digs so the size isn't really my concern either. 

The plexiglas window would have doors on either side for access to clean it and the coop. I was thinking of drilling 3 inch holes across the top of the plywood for ventilation. Also, the sun never shines directly on the area where the plexiglas would be. It is north facing. Maybe i could make the roof overhang to help keep the sun off of it? I am concerned about the strength with predators. We live in the suburbs of a city so I really only worry about raccoons, possum's, cats, rats and dogs. 
How do you think the girls will react to being viewed 24/7? I know chickens like privacy.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just know that with my own girls, keeping their simple coop windows clean is a never ending job. Two of their windows are at the top of the wall and above the human entrance door. The other is centered on one of the side walls. All three are constantly covered in dust etc. The lower the window, the more it'll be covered in chicken poop.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

You might drill holes into the plexiglass 

Or just go to hardware clothe so it's ventilated but keeps predators out. 
You could cover it in winter.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I installed a plexiglass window in my coop and it works very well. I put it on the side of the coop that faces the barn light that goes on at dusk and off at dawn. This way the light shines in the coop. I also have a shutter over it so when it gets too sunny or too cold I just shut the shutter and latch it shut. Works extremely well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

